# I Just Cut My Own Hair, Oy Vey! Pics*



## CellyCell (Oct 20, 2008)

Spontaneous move but I've been craving to get blunt bangs for some days and I couldn't wait anymore.

I cut about 5 inches off from my already side-swept bangs and the reason for the blunt bangs is because I hate showing my long-ass forehead and thought this was a solution for it, haha.

I find them hard to get use to looking at and it's not the perfect cut but I don't trip on things like "it has be neat looking". And my hair was never a huge priority to me since it looks like crap on a daily basis, haha but I figure it grows out quickly so...

What do you guys think?

Before







After


----------



## chocobon (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh Celly I love the bangs!! U look so so so gorgeous!!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow! You look really different, very cute though, it suits you!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 20, 2008)

oh it looks great....diff but u look great..well done


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 20, 2008)

wow, that's pretty neat considering you did it yourself! I'm feeling it!


----------



## Bexy (Oct 20, 2008)

Gorgeous as always. I really love the bangs. The dark color looks great too.


----------



## katana (Oct 20, 2008)

Celly your hair looks great!

I think you did a fine job at cutting it! They look even, and they frame your face well!


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 20, 2008)

I love them! I'm too scared to cut my own bangs lol


----------



## Karren (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree, Celly!!! You did a great job!! And bangs looks so good on you!! Just really fits your face well.. And you look soooo cute!!!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 20, 2008)

You look pretty no matter what mujer, i love the bangs, you did great cutting them yourself, plus, hair cuts nowadays don't have to be even, they are all messy looking and layered, so yours looks very "in". I like both looks on you, but the new bangs look real good Celly


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 20, 2008)

LOVE it!





You did a great job!

I've been debating over getting blunt bangs for a while but I know I'll never do it. I'm too much of a wuss. And if I did I'd probably wait a week and decide I didn't like it then clip it all back so it'd be a waste


----------



## RoxRae (Oct 20, 2008)

I think you look fab with bangs!! Great job!


----------



## Panda816 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## kbella (Oct 20, 2008)

Very cute Celly...looks more stylish and it def suits your face shape..'ll probably just have you cut my hair next time i want a haircut lol !


----------



## xtiffanyx (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks hot! It suits your face so well.


----------



## x33cupcake (Oct 20, 2008)

i really like blunt bangs on you!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone else, it really frames your face. You're very pretty with or without but I think this look really suits you. Geez, now you're going to make me want to cut my bangs again....lol!


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 20, 2008)

You did a great job, makes me want mine back!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 20, 2008)

I like your before hair as well, the bangs look cute, and great job at cutting your hair yourself, i'd end up half bald if i tried !


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I woke up with a mullet-looking style, lol.

Lmao Aude... oh, it almost got there for me because I was scissor-happy for a moment and kept cutting.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 20, 2008)

It looks cute!

And not to be weird, but your rack looks great LOL!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 20, 2008)

I like it! It looks cool.

and LMAO @ Leticia~


----------



## Lucy (Oct 20, 2008)

i love it! they really suit you, great job!!


----------



## Roxie (Oct 21, 2008)

Good job! There is such a difference, but a good one!

I've been cutting my own hair for years and can hardly remember the last time I went to a hairdresser.



You did a very good job!


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 21, 2008)

Really nice Celly! Love them!


----------



## pure25honey (Oct 23, 2008)

You look great!


----------



## jellybabey (Oct 23, 2008)

*looks great,good job



... i always get the urge to cut myself some blunt bangs but i dont have the guts to do it Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 23, 2008)

It looks way cute either way!! Did you darken your hair as well??


----------



## meghanclaire (Oct 24, 2008)

I love it! You did a great job!


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 24, 2008)

I get bang crazed every once in awhile, and then I get them, and two seconds after my hair is cut, I remember that I hate having hair get in my eyes!!!

so then I have to live with three months of trying to get used them as they grow in. Plus I have a short forehead, and it looks rather odd on me.

At least you look hot with them!


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 24, 2008)

You look beautiful! Have you ever thought of going to Beauty School?


----------



## sarah29457 (Oct 26, 2008)

I love it! You look great!


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!

I'm already missing my side-swept bangs



Haha. Grr. Oh well, they'll grow out...


----------



## princessfad (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey You Inspire me to Go ahead with the idea that i have been harbouring..I recently posted about the hairstyles that would suit a round faced person..I am going ahead with my plan now for sure..


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *princessfad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey You Inspire me to Go ahead with the idea that i have been harbouring..I recently posted about the hairstyles that would suit a round faced person..I am going ahead with my plan now for sure.. Thanks Good luck



I'd love to see your results.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow Celly blunt bangs look really good on you. I think you did a great job doing it yourself.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Nov 2, 2008)

aww you look like such a doll! I love it, I want my hair to look like this.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Nov 9, 2008)

those bangs are super cute!! you did an excellent job,honestly the first time i cut my bangs like 2 years ago when i was a 14 year old weirdo with a mission-i cut my bangs like all bettie page-ish by accident,trying to get those long blunt ones you have.

and that was when i had purple and black hair.....boy was i crazy looking. but your much more normal looking than i am,so i must say you pull it off better than i do. so whenever i get blunt bangs,i end up not liking them unless i curl my bangs under for 50's style hairdo's.



weird i know


----------



## LovinMakeup (Nov 17, 2008)

VERY cute!


----------



## Ozee (Nov 17, 2008)

aww much cuteness





great job


----------



## laurie_lu (Nov 17, 2008)

Good job. How did you determine your cutting marks and how did you part the front to get them even? You ought to post a bang cutting tutorial.


----------



## comeseptember (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh, those look absolutely AWESOME on you! Great job, and I would definitely keep them, they suit your face sooo well!!


----------



## hairbyM (Nov 18, 2008)

woo hoo you did a great job


----------



## caligirl510 (Mar 15, 2009)

it looks good!


----------



## cindyks625 (Mar 15, 2009)

I love the bangs! Btw, you're gorgeous!


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 15, 2009)

u look good, girl!


----------



## ZsaZsaZsu (May 24, 2009)

You look a lot prettier with bang, it looks like a hairdresser has cut it


----------

